# SBS2008 - MMC Monitoring and Reporting error.



## campain (Oct 17, 2005)

In MMC I get the following error for Monitoring and Reporting:










All other snapins appear to be working okay. I've checked that SP1 has been properly installed and there appear to be no event log errors generated when this occurs. I'm trying to avoid uninstalling/reinstalling things for now so I am a little unsure of where to go next.

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is monitoring installed?


----------

